# Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]



## gameranand (Dec 5, 2012)

OK guys after so much searching and searching I have finally purchased the PC and named it as "*The Cyclone*".
I am very thankful to the following members who helped me finalize the rig (No proper order)
1. Cilus
2. Sumonpathak
3. Skud
4. rock2702
5. Myth
6. vkl
7. pratyush997
8. Topgear
9. Ico
10. The Incinerator
11. Chaitanya
12. vickybat
13. d6bmg
Thanks a lot guys, without you guys I don't think that this was possible at all.
My special thanks to *Cilus* who really came out of the way and helped me save more than 20K.

Here is the info
[gs]0Ap8Q0Y7xp59sdExQQTMxbjJ3aGRodG0xdW5TVFFYMVE&usp[/gs]



Will add a SSD later on.

I have purchased from different sources and I'll mention all for your reference
*1. Vedant Computers ( A Local shop in Kolkata) Thanks to Cilus for introducing me to them.*
Components puchased from them
1. CPU
2. Motherboard
3. RAM
4. GPU
5. PSU
6. Cabinet
7. Mouse
8. Headphones
9. Optical Drive
10. UPS

*2. PrimeABGB*

Products purchased from them
1. Keyboard
2. CPU Cooler

*3. Flipkart*

Products purchased from them
1. HDD


OK here are some unboxing pics

OK guys as promised here are the unboxing pics, I hope its upto the mark and you like them.
*UNBOXING*


Spoiler



*Coolermaster Storm Trooper Unboxing*



Spoiler



*farm9.staticflickr.com/8484/8245797561_84ba20e6a2_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8069/8246870354_c80e326100_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8199/8246871966_85a33b5c3c_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8059/8245805087_9112f3dbd1_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8206/8246872786_f68ff1e6ac_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8338/8246873760_0281bc99b5_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8477/8245807039_f31e3b5ee2_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8485/8245807621_756b065e79_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8349/8246870852_8ab593034f_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8485/8245804253_34806a9ef2_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8064/8245800361_942db5e315_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8067/8245801663_b9bb998740_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8349/8246868262_38c48dcced_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8197/8245799095_0b63244d2d_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8484/8246866022_5842e6937f_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8479/8246865592_61bf5d8fa9_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8066/8245802185_5cdf78b81f_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8200/8246866874_8b31320853_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8198/8245799889_102bc8b909_b.jpg





*Corsair Vengeance K90 Unboxing*


Spoiler



*farm9.staticflickr.com/8480/8246880328_b4ebd5d308_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8480/8246880772_15219a1071_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8337/8246881752_79d8e65a44_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8482/8245815921_2375343a4a_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8344/8245815415_07e18d760b_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8349/8246883706_44b9bb47c2_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8487/8246879364_98e42e07f5_b.jpg



*Corsair Vengeance 1500 Unboxing*



Spoiler



*farm9.staticflickr.com/8063/8245808711_69e48a7950_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8337/8245809497_88347ede2f_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8058/8245808067_d9abedf631_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8350/8246877372_4115e804c7_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8489/8245811673_b72fea488c_b.jpg



*Asus Maximus V Formula Unboxing*



Spoiler



*farm9.staticflickr.com/8348/8246863678_8047e98f54_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8348/8245796695_24b8a29e9f_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8068/8245797139_8d089b98bc_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8199/8246860022_b73d8c0f71_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8059/8246861068_0d6990e171_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8346/8246861968_efaf9e3c26_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8481/8246859456_28cb7c3a66_b.jpg



*APC Back UPS 1.1VA Unboxing*



Spoiler



*farm9.staticflickr.com/8060/8246857190_4a62b06f6b_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8068/8245790259_0b02b55d71_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8210/8246858408_bd073dfe9f_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8066/8246852112_959c167308_b.jpg



*Sapphire HD 7870 Unboxing*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/6XnlM.jpg

*i.imgur.com/60NoA.jpg

*i.imgur.com/tiNLW.jpg

*i.imgur.com/gpFeC.jpg

*i.imgur.com/M2Mxs.jpg



*Noctua NH-U12P SE2 Unboxing*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/f5nec.jpg

*i.imgur.com/KB3ki.jpg

*i.imgur.com/XNGxt.jpg

*i.imgur.com/KhxyN.jpg

*i.imgur.com/NJZ2I.jpg

*i.imgur.com/o3lMQ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/anz7I.jpg



*Logitech G500 Unboxing*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Uyn6x.jpg

*i.imgur.com/71KvR.jpg

*i.imgur.com/mzXcP.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Htlqp.jpg

*i.imgur.com/VQY8d.jpg



*Intel i7 3770K Unboxing*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/uza5w.jpg

*i.imgur.com/8RQVx.jpg

*i.imgur.com/lHGfK.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0sYjD.jpg

*i.imgur.com/DNc2F.jpg

*i.imgur.com/doXeu.jpg

*i.imgur.com/i5F3I.jpg



*Western Digital Cavier Black 2 TB UInboxing*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/jMgCu.jpg

*i.imgur.com/k0Y9K.jpg





More *Here*
Thats all for now. Will upload and share more soon.....stay tuned.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 5, 2012)

*Welcome to &quot;The Cyclone&quot;*

*UNBOXING Cont.*


Spoiler



*Corsair HX 850 Unboxing*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/0Ylg4.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OZ5lo.jpg

*i.imgur.com/TjUIa.jpg

*i.imgur.com/TiCLk.jpg

*i.imgur.com/1cETR.jpg

*i.imgur.com/LQhNC.jpg

*i.imgur.com/HYuxP.jpg

*i.imgur.com/HVtFk.jpg


*Corsair Vengeance 8GB 2133MHz RAM*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/fIPzg.jpg

*i.imgur.com/l768z.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Keg0A.jpg






*Assembling CPU Cooler*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/S4mVQ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/CNWNW.jpg

*i.imgur.com/mZvWU.jpg

*i.imgur.com/YRbGU.jpg

*i.imgur.com/scysN.jpg

*i.imgur.com/xJLMq.jpg



*Assembling Cabinet*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/jiYgG.jpg

*i.imgur.com/epet2.jpg

*i.imgur.com/BsRpQ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/PUWl5.jpg

*i.imgur.com/IzHSn.jpg

*i.imgur.com/dTCJv.jpg

*i.imgur.com/u6RU4.jpg

*i.imgur.com/LYjrg.jpg

*i.imgur.com/1aRZg.jpg

*i.imgur.com/U89XY.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Ziuj3.jpg



*Final RIG*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/TRIQz.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ODtne.jpg

*i.imgur.com/cHbCu.jpg

*i.imgur.com/5yBuZ.jpg



*Whole Rig Assembled*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/03ISG.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3LnXu.jpg

*i.imgur.com/4dwQJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/P268l.jpg

*i.imgur.com/iVm88.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Irszc.jpg



*Lightnings*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/M9QiP.jpg

*i.imgur.com/nb5TC.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0bgP7.jpg

*i.imgur.com/X42HE.jpg

*i.imgur.com/LbE57.jpg

*i.imgur.com/YyJ88.jpg

*i.imgur.com/kHYgU.jpg



*Comparison with Older PC*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/IU8k9.jpg

*i.imgur.com/xrceL.jpg

*i.imgur.com/77sif.jpg

*i.imgur.com/G9u5e.jpg

*i.imgur.com/9U2lm.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Dec 5, 2012)

*Welcome to &quot;The Cyclone&quot;*

Here are the benchmarks at Stock


Spoiler



*farm9.staticflickr.com/8212/8370020584_15061f13ed.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8362/8368954645_7f37153bf8.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8222/8368955359_5d83ba9675.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8083/8370021490_8704c12502.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8044/8370021570_5d39d7d65d_c.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8372/8372703220_d5867e9639.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8530/8458063706_930af1dfef_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8532/8456963837_fa412edc11_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8228/8456963777_2fb90b2262.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8087/8456963789_0bca341408.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8105/8456963781_ecdb027fe8_c.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8229/8458063586_0cab472d54_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8249/8458063580_a2b4f16fca_z.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Dec 5, 2012)

*Welcome to &quot;The Cyclone&quot;*

---reserve---


----------



## gameranand (Dec 5, 2012)

*Welcome to &quot;The Cyclone&quot;*

---reserve---


----------



## gameranand (Dec 5, 2012)

*Welcome to &quot;The Cyclone&quot;*

---reserve---


----------



## Myth (Dec 5, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

Finally !!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to &quot;The Cyclone&quot;*

Bro, This Is A W E S O M E !
BTW can it run pinball lol 
Awesome !



> Guys how do I reserve a post ???


Mods can BTW as Myth posted it mightn't be is possible!


----------



## gameranand (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to &amp;quot;The Cyclone&amp;quot;*



pratyush997 said:


> Bro, This Is A W E S O M E !
> BTW can it run pinball lol
> Awesome !


Thanks. 



pratyush997 said:


> Mods can BTW as Myth posted it mightn't be possible!


Thats alright, he has the right after all the help. I'll do everything in the first post. 



Myth said:


> Finally !!!



Yeah finally.


----------



## digibrush (Dec 5, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

Congrats. Enjoy The cyclone.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Dec 5, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

Man, awesome. The cabby is just jaw dropping. I am in love with it but out of my budget  yeah


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 5, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

Congrats Anand :thumbup:

The rig is simply outstanding  U got both the 7870's?What about the ram?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 5, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

/me unfriends gameranand 

JK  

I wonder how BF3 Looks like in that config


----------



## amjath (Dec 5, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

congrats dude. Damn couldn't see the images cause of my office internet restrictions, ll see completely @ home


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 5, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

Congo


----------



## Amir5223 (Dec 5, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

congrats man..awesome machine..go gaming now


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 5, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

BTW You got Nokia C6!  
and man Cabinet ..........


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to &quot;The Cyclone&quot;*

Congrats


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 5, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

\m/ 

Hail!


But still not enough photos!!! Want the complete assembly!!!Greed
And Anand we could see the HX 850 peeping but you didnt shoot him!!!


----------



## rohit32407 (Dec 5, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

Man that cabinet is just awesome ...Congratulations!


----------



## _AkasH_ (Dec 5, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

Congrats, where are the completed build pics?


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 5, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

Congrats!!! Enjoy your new rig!!


----------



## vickybat (Dec 5, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

Congrats abhisek. Fantastic build man. 

Btw when will you receive the second 7870? Assemble everything and post pics.

I want to see this beast up and running. Now finally you are ready for the likes of crysis 3 , metro last light gta 5 and everything out there.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 5, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

AB toh party banti he.  , 

Btw , congrats for your awesome Rig.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 5, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

Party Party Party!!!


btw... congrats for the awesome rig bro!! Game on!!


----------



## Jripper (Dec 5, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

Super rig. Congrats


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Dec 5, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

Awesome man, congrats! Now this what we call a power packed pc!!


----------



## Cilus (Dec 5, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

My heartiest congratulation yo you Anand for building and owning this Ultra rig of yours. Assemble it completely and post pics and videos of it running.

I am little jealous now, lets see if can manage a HD 7950...no two of 'em.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to &quot;The Cyclone&quot;*

Well guys actually I have assembled the rig but I haven't received the RAM and one GPU yet, most probably I'll get them tomorrow. I have more pics but you I have already uploaded more than 600MB of data so I'll upload more as soon as I get time as uploading that big pics takes buttload of time. Stay tuned more are coming. 

Thank you all for the congratulations.


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

cool beans .. you should put a 56k warning


----------



## RON28 (Dec 6, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

Awesome rig...congrats...how you feeling now?


----------



## V2IBH2V (Dec 6, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

Congo, @Anand.. All I wanna say is, it was definitely worth the wait...


----------



## ashis_lakra (Dec 6, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

Awww. Jaw dropping configuration !! All games will run at full settings,, that's so cool !


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 6, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

Super RiG Anand I was very curios to see your RiG At last it has arrived.
Man that Cabbie...


----------



## gameranand (Dec 7, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*



topgear said:


> cool beans .. you should put a 56k warning


Now I can't. 


RON28 said:


> Awesome rig...congrats...how you feeling now?


I feel like I own something nice.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to &quot;The Cyclone&quot;*

: drool :
:hail: gameranand :hail:
owesssssummmm

: drool :
:hail: gameranand :hail:
owesssssummmm


----------



## gameranand (Dec 8, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

Thank you all. I have captured all the pics and will update all of them tomorrow as currently I am not getting very good speed. Tried two times but failed.  Anyway finally assembled the RIG and man it looks awesome with all the lightnings and all, in night I feel like mini Diwali when all my room lights are off and just PC lights are ON.


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 8, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

Good for you.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 8, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

@Aby

Awesome buddy. 
Now just tell me which would be your first game on this helluva machine?!??!?!(I'm betting on Witcher 2 / Farcry 3 )


----------



## gameranand (Dec 8, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*



Piyush said:


> @Aby
> 
> Awesome buddy.
> Now just tell me which would be your first game on this helluva machine?!??!?!(I'm betting on Witcher 2 / Farcry 3 )



It would be Witcher 1. I just want to pay some tribute to CDProjektRED for making such an awesome series. Actually I just started playing the game and also some more games in parallel as now I don't have much of a restriction about the space so I just installed around 4-5 games. Man o man Crysis 1 looks awesome on highest possible settings. I just slided every setting to the4 maximum possible and it looks amazing. I know that for you guys its normal but for me playing such a game again just for graphical glory and I gotta say that its worth second play just for the visual awesomeness.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 8, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

*sobs looking at his own PC*

Anyways this is an AWESOME rig. Congratulations and enjoy it


----------



## Piyush (Dec 8, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*



gameranand said:


> It would be Witcher 1. I just want to pay some tribute to CDProjektRED for making such an awesome series. Actually I just started playing the game and also some more games in parallel as now I don't have much of a restriction about the space so I just installed around 4-5 games. Man o man Crysis 1 looks awesome on highest possible settings. I just slided every setting to the4 maximum possible and it looks amazing. I know that for you guys its normal but for me playing such a game again just for graphical glory and I gotta say that its worth second play just for the visual awesomeness.



I feel ya bro 
Now you made me thinking of installing witcher 1 again ( I purchased a new laptop too, good enough for gaming  )
So thinking of playing that game at good details and want to patch up with Shani


----------



## gameranand (Dec 8, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*



Piyush said:


> I feel ya bro
> Now you made me thinking of installing witcher 1 again ( I purchased a new laptop too, good enough for gaming  )
> So thinking of playing that game at good details and want to patch up with Shani



Yeah I have that effect. I guess I made many of the members here to play DAO. 


Due to Forum limitation I am unable to post more screenshots in the first post, so I guess I'll just post them here. 

*Intel i7 3770K Unboxing*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/uza5w.jpg

*i.imgur.com/8RQVx.jpg

*i.imgur.com/lHGfK.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0sYjD.jpg

*i.imgur.com/DNc2F.jpg

*i.imgur.com/doXeu.jpg

*i.imgur.com/i5F3I.jpg



*Western Digital Cavier Black 2 TB UInboxing*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/jMgCu.jpg

*i.imgur.com/k0Y9K.jpg



*Corsair HX 850 Unboxing*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/0Ylg4.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OZ5lo.jpg

*i.imgur.com/TjUIa.jpg

*i.imgur.com/TiCLk.jpg

*i.imgur.com/1cETR.jpg

*i.imgur.com/LQhNC.jpg

*i.imgur.com/HYuxP.jpg

*i.imgur.com/HVtFk.jpg


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 8, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*



> It would be Witcher 1. I just want to pay some tribute to CDProjektRED for making such an awesome series. Actually I just started playing the game and also some more games in parallel as now I don't have much of a restriction about the space so I just installed around 4-5 games. Man o man Crysis 1 looks awesome on highest possible settings. I just slided every setting to the4 maximum possible and it looks amazing. I know that for you guys its normal but for me playing such a game again just for graphical glory and I gotta say that its worth second play just for the visual awesomeness.


what the??? i thought it would be DA: O


----------



## gameranand (Dec 8, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> what the??? i thought it would be DA: O



Actually completed that game many times + Bioware are now CRAP.


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 9, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

congrats congrats congrats. But i think you should've gone for 2700k as SB don't get heat fast and have very good oc potential than Ivy's and also get ssd soon or ur powerfull pc will be bottle necked. But anyways CONGRATS!


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 9, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

Edit your name and address from the flipkart image please.


----------



## topgear (Dec 9, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

got those infos .... may be someday I'll call anand to bug him 

anyway, jokes apart the pic looks good and why the PSu image so shaky ( last 2 pics ) ?

BTW, @gameranand - did you get the 2nd HD7870 ?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to &quot;The Cyclone&quot;*



d6bmg said:


> Edit your name and address from the flipkart image please.



I'll just remove that image. 



topgear said:


> got those infos .... may be someday I'll call anand to bug him
> 
> anyway, jokes apart the pic looks good and why the PSu image so shaky ( last 2 pics ) ?
> 
> BTW, @gameranand - did you get the 2nd HD7870 ?


Images are shaky because my hands were shaking because of cold. 
And yes I got the RAM and other GPU. Cyclone is running fine and I am playing games on it at highest settings possible.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Dec 9, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

Congrats !!!


----------



## topgear (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to &quot;The Cyclone&quot;*



gameranand said:


> Yeah I have that effect. I guess I made many of the members here to play DAO.
> 
> *Due to Forum limitation I am unable to post more screenshots in the first post, so I guess I'll just post them here.*



just ask ico to create some blank post for you under the first post - it's really simple 



gameranand said:


> Images are shaky because my hands were shaking because of cold.
> And yes I got the RAM and other GPU. Cyclone is running fine and I am playing games on it at highest settings possible.



post a pic with dual gpu setup and the cabby  and of-course some benchmark results and winter season is best for OCing if you want to do that.

BTW, what's the lowest temp in your area now ?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to &quot;The Cyclone&quot;*



topgear said:


> just ask ico to create some blank post for you under the first post - it's really simple



Thanks will do that. 



topgear said:


> post a pic with dual gpu setup and the cabby  and of-course some benchmark results and winter season is best for OCing if you want to do that.



Yeah sure I'll update today itself. 


topgear said:


> BTW, what's the lowest temp in your area now ?


Around 25 C.


----------



## iittopper (Dec 10, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

congrats anand for this awesome rig . Now take leave from the college and start the RPGs


----------



## Vincee777 (Dec 10, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

Congrats amazing rig........

What will be ur monthly electric bill if u play for 5-6 hours daily.......


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*



Vincee777 said:


> Congrats amazing rig........
> 
> What will be ur monthly electric bill if u play for 5-6 hours daily.......


I have no idea.


----------



## tkin (Dec 10, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*



Vincee777 said:


> Congrats amazing rig........
> 
> What will be ur monthly electric bill if u play for 5-6 hours daily.......


A lot, I leave my PC 24x7 and game for 4-6 hrs a day, electricity bill in winter is around 2k, so 1-1.5k electricity bill, but then again if he can afford 1.4L he can pay that bill


----------



## Skud (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to &quot;The Cyclone&quot;*



gameranand said:


> Thanks will do that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




meh, it's 7C here.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to &quot;The Cyclone&quot;*



Skud said:


> meh, it's 7C here.



Lucky you.


----------



## topgear (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to &quot;The Cyclone&quot;*



gameranand said:


> Yeah sure I'll update today itself.



still waiting or did I miss something ?



> Around 25 C.



13/14c here at night but that's fine for me


----------



## gameranand (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to &quot;The Cyclone&quot;*



topgear said:


> still waiting or did I miss something ?



Actually tried many times but flickr is unable to upload the pics. Will try again.


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

try imgur or tinypic.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to &quot;The Cyclone&quot;*

Alright guys updated the posts with all the remaining pics. Please comment on it, specially the cable management. 

@ mods
Please add a bandwidth Warning as this thread is pretty heavy with so many pics.


----------



## N@m@n (Dec 12, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

congo amazing specs


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

^^ Thanks.


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 12, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

Looks awesome 

I too have your old microsoft keyboard which i m currently using.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 13, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

Well I ain't gonna throw it anyway. Will give the PC to my parents, I guess they will enjoy the movies and some casual games on the old PC. Hell I'll install some racing games also for them and of course all Bollywood movies.


----------



## Amir5223 (Dec 13, 2012)

*re: Welcome to "The Cyclone" [ 56k Warning !]*

Very good cable management..totally awesome rig..Enjoy it


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 13, 2012)

Time for Benchmarking also


----------



## gameranand (Dec 13, 2012)

kapilove77 said:


> Time for Benchmarking also



Yeah. Did the benchmark with Unigine Heaven and 3D Mark 11. Gaming benches are remaining.


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 13, 2012)

Awesome rig upgrade..


----------



## gameranand (Dec 13, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Awesome rig upgrade..



Thanks. Been a long time since I saw you on forum.


----------



## tkin (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice rig man.


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 13, 2012)

@Anand bro please upload pic in an album on any img hosting site!!
Don't know why pics ain't loading!! just a broken pic mark


----------



## gameranand (Dec 13, 2012)

tkin said:


> Nice rig man.


Thanks. Appreciate it. 
]


pratyush997 said:


> @Anand bro please upload pic in an album on any img hosting site!!
> Don't know why pics ain't loading!! just a broken pic mark



I have used Flickr and Imgur. If you are having problem seeing them here then you can also see them by going to my profile, they are posted publicly.


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2012)

images are loading fine here and the new rig looks mighty powerful but at the same time the old pc also looks very cute  anyway, the size of the first page is almost ~45 MiB - I think after adding benchmark results I may need to double up it to 128k or even more !!


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to &quot;The Cyclone&quot; [ 56k Warning !]*

Nah...Benchmark result images would be like 50-100KB in size. It was these pics which were MB is size, I guess all the benchmark results would hardly contribute 2-3MB. 



topgear said:


> images are loading fine here and the new rig looks mighty powerful but at the same time the old pc also looks very cute  anyway, the size of the first page is almost ~45 MiB - I think after adding benchmark results I may need to double up it to 128k or even more !!



How is the cable management ??


----------



## Myth (Dec 14, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I have used Flickr and Imgur. If you are having problem seeing them here then you can also see them by going to my profile, they are posted publicly.



Where are the links for flickr and imgur?
*Getting too old to see the links* *sigh*


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

Myth said:


> Where are the links for flickr and imgur?
> *Getting too old to see the links* *sigh*



Just search for gameranand in Google and you'll get them.


----------



## Myth (Dec 14, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Just search for gameranand in Google and you'll get them.



Just did that. Damn, you are all over the internet. Pretty unique name


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

Myth said:


> Just did that. Damn, you are all over the internet. Pretty unique name



Yeah kind of.


----------



## tkin (Dec 14, 2012)

I have a 512kbps conn. never successfully loaded the first page, that needs a 1mbps warning


----------



## Myth (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to &quot;The Cyclone&quot; [ 56k Warning !]*



tkin said:


> I have a 512kbps conn. never successfully loaded the first page, that needs a 1mbps warning



Same speed and same problem here. 
Better to show thumbnails or low res pics as preview and then clicking them shows the original pics.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to &amp;quot;The Cyclone&amp;quot; [ 56k Warning !]*



tkin said:


> I have a 512kbps conn. never successfully loaded the first page, that needs a 1mbps warning





Myth said:


> Same speed and same problem here.
> Better to show thumbnails or low res pics as preview and then clicking them shows the original pics.



Really sorry guys for the trouble. Anyway to rectify this ??


----------



## tkin (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to &amp;quot;The Cyclone&amp;quot; [ 56k Warning !]*



gameranand said:


> Really sorry guys for the trouble. Anyway to rectify this ??


What about 800x600 Jpeg for most pics, and one high res pic for each item?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

Alright will try that next time I go to CL.


----------



## Myth (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to &amp;quot;The Cyclone&amp;quot; [ 56k Warning !]*



gameranand said:


> Really sorry guys for the trouble. Anyway to rectify this ??



Dude,no need to say sorry. Its just that the rig's pictures are too good to miss. 



tkin said:


> What about 800x600 Jpeg for most pics, and one high res pic for each item?



That should be about the right size. 
The pics in flickr are easier to view. You could continue the set of albums there. 
They will make a good collection to view even later on.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

Actually I have reached the month limit of December for Flickr so using imgur. Flickr is always better option for me and they offer variety of sizes to share.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 15, 2012)

^photobucket?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2012)

Didn't tried photobucket yet.


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 15, 2012)

^Imageshack?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2012)

Don't like the interface of imageshack. Actually for normal use Flickr is more than enough for me but its time that I have to upload too many pics thats why the problem arose. It'll melt down in a couple of month as I'll finally upload everything to Flickr anyway for my convenience.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 15, 2012)

congrats gameranand....awesome rig!!! enjoy!!!


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2012)

abhidev said:


> congrats gameranand....awesome rig!!! enjoy!!!



Thanks.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 17, 2012)

So you finally got to pet a beast?!
bravo! 

Hail 'The Cyclone'!
Harness the power wisely! 

P.S. - Check with the local MET deptt. Jabalpur ke taapmaan mein kuchh badhat zaroor darj ki gayi hogi!


----------



## theserpent (Dec 17, 2012)

Congrats  Happy gaming in that beast


----------



## gameranand (Dec 17, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> So you finally got to pet a beast?!
> bravo!
> 
> Hail 'The Cyclone'!
> ...


Nah...I don't think there will be much of a temp difference. 


theserpent said:


> Congrats  Happy gaming in that beast


Thanks.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 22, 2013)

Congrats for the High-End Machine.... 

Njoy..ATI AMD


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Congrats for the High-End Machine....
> 
> Njoy..ATI AMD



Thanks a lot.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 24, 2013)

gameranand said:


> OK guys after so much searching and searching I have finally purchased the PC and named it as "*The Cyclone*".
> 
> Here is the info
> 
> *Type**Name**Price*ProcessorIntel Core i7 3770K19240MotherboardAsus Maximus V Formula20696RAMCorsair Vengeance 2.0 2133MHz4160Hard DriveWD 2 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive Black Edition (WD2002FAEX)10264Graphics CardSapphire HD7870 GHz Edition * 233280Power SupplyCorsair HX85010816CabinetCooler Master Storm Trooper ATX11700KeyboardCorsair Vengeance K906574MouseLogitech Optical Gaming Mouse G5003276CPU CoolerNoctua NH U12P SE24425Optical DriveASUS DRW-24B3ST SATA1040UPSAPC Back-UPS 1100VA (BR1100CI-IN)5044HeadphonesCorsair Vengeance 15004160TotalTotal Cost Including Shipping134675



This is an awesome build, just a few pointers

1. Never ever buy high end parts from India, this entire build could have been 40k cheaper if bought from the US
2. The motherboard is plain terrible for 20k. Anyone looking for an expensive motherboard please make sure that it has PEX 8747 chip for dual x16/x16 PCI 3.0 mode. A good example is the Gigabyte Sniper 3
3. Hard drive is too expensive
4. You paid too much for the cards.

But still it is an awesome build, just curious how much are you hitting in 3DMark11 and Unigine ? I have a similar setup to yours (except that it is a laptop) and I am getting around 11k in 3DMark


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 24, 2013)

rahulkadukar said:


> *I have a similar setup to yours (except that it is a laptop) and I am getting around 11k in 3DMark*


 
you are comparing the dude's i7 3770k/HD 7870 in CF to a laptop?


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 24, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> you are comparing the dude's i7 3770k/HD 7870 in CF to a laptop?



i7-3920XM/7970m in Crossfire

I don't see you laughing now


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 24, 2013)

rahulkadukar said:


> i7-3920XM/7970m in Crossfire
> 
> I don't see you laughing now



Still your lappie is nothing in front of a i7 3770k.If you have super duper laptop then too you will suffer from the hurdles of Overheating and too remember nothing beats a desktop.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 24, 2013)

101gamzer said:


> Still your lappie is nothing in front of a i7 3770k.If you have super duper laptop then too you will suffer from the hurdles of Overheating and too remember nothing beats a desktop.



I never said anything about beating anyone. I just said it is as close as you can get to what he has. I am not that dumb or naive to know that nothing can beat a desktop. Some people need a portable laptop because we travel and travelling should not be a hindrance to gaming.

The only reason I asked him for his benches was because a 7970m is technically a 7870 and a i7-3920xm is the closest you can get to a i7-3770.

One more thing i7-3770k is pure overkill for gaming, a i5-2500k is more than enough (that being said I would also get a i7-3770k  ) Remember that the gaming performance is not determined by the CPU but the GPU


----------



## Myth (Mar 24, 2013)

rahulkadukar said:


> ....
> But still it is an awesome build, just curious how much are you hitting in 3DMark11 and Unigine ? I have a similar setup to yours (except that it is a laptop) and I am getting around 11k in 3DMark



He will be getting around P12750-P13000. Stock settings. 
OCed, it can be around P14000.


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 24, 2013)

rahulkadukar said:


> I never said anything about beating anyone. I just said it is as close as you can get to what he has. I am not that dumb or naive to know that nothing can beat a desktop. Some people need a portable laptop because we travel and travelling should not be a hindrance to gaming.
> 
> The only reason I asked him for his benches was because a 7970m is technically a 7870 and a i7-3920xm is the closest you can get to a i7-3770.
> 
> One more thing i7-3770k is pure overkill for gaming, a i5-2500k is more than enough (that being said I would also get a i7-3770k  ) Remember that the gaming performance is not determined by the CPU but the GPU



Ok thats fine  your right an i5 is more than enough for gaming but nowadays games are more CPU taxing you know it Like gta 4,Cry3etc


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: Welcome to &quot;The Cyclone&quot; [ 56k Warning !]*

I have given the benchmarks on the first page if you are interested. Do see them if you like. 



rahulkadukar said:


> This is an awesome build, just a few pointers
> 
> 1. Never ever buy high end parts from India, this entire build could have been 40k cheaper if bought from the US
> 2. The motherboard is plain terrible for 20k. Anyone looking for an expensive motherboard please make sure that it has PEX 8747 chip for dual x16/x16 PCI 3.0 mode. A good example is the Gigabyte Sniper 3
> ...



1. You expect me to go to US to buy these products. 
2. Its the best at that price point, trust me I have done enough research before buying it. If you like see the Making of Cyclone Thread in my signature and you'll know.
3. I know performance and reliability comes at price. If you find it cheaper anywhere even after 6 months of purchase, do tell me. I have to buy one more. 
4. My budget allowed it so I did.

And thanks.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Welcome to &quot;The Cyclone&quot; [ 56k Warning !]*



gameranand said:


> I have given the benchmarks on the first page if you are interested. Do see them if you like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Friends in the US or you may try ppobox
2. The board does not support true x16/x16 mode in Crossfire. Although x8/x8 is more than enough but if you are paying 20k then you should get the best of the best.
3. I saw a 3TB for around $114 a few days ago (no idea about the rates in India)
4.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Welcome to &quot;The Cyclone&quot; [ 56k Warning !]*



rahulkadukar said:


> 1. Friends in the US or you may try ppobox
> 2. The board does not support true x16/x16 mode in Crossfire. Although x8/x8 is more than enough but if you are paying 20k then you should get the best of the best.
> 3. I saw a 3TB for around $114 a few days ago (no idea about the rates in India)
> 4.



Well if I get products from US then warranty won't be there for me so I didn't do it.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 6, 2013)

Anyway My Dream machine you built. Congrates a ton man. Happy gaming............
May Lord bless this cyclone


----------



## ankitjain1116 (Aug 7, 2013)

wow what a gr8 unboxing  nice images i loved it 
Enjoy your pc


----------



## root.king (Aug 8, 2013)

nice rig  congratulations .


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks guys. I am enjoying the Cyclone too much. Played and completed a lot of games on ot since the purchase.


----------

